# Partner points



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if I can claim points for my Defacto partner of we have not lived together for 12 months?
I am currently qualifying for 130 points without my partner but including him gives me 150 points (above pool points) we are engaged but he moved to Aus for studies so we have not lived together for 12 months. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ricks1088 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I can claim points for my Defacto partner of we have not lived together for 12 months?
> I am currently qualifying for 130 points without my partner but including him gives me 150 points (above pool points) we are engaged but he moved to Aus for studies so we have not lived together for 12 months. Please help! Thanks.


If you can prove the relationship before that, and he can show he's been away studying (which seems a reasonable thing) then you probably stand a chance. Be up-front with it, and see that they say. Nothing lost in trying!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!

We have never lived together in same household though we have been engaged for 2 years. I guess I won't have enough documents to prove him my partner. I should wait until we get married or/and start living together! 

Thanks again!


----------

